# Hey you guys...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I need your help... I am a 39 year old mom with a 14 year old son, who has ibs plus I have it too. I'm looking for teens with ibs who are willing to answer a few questions regarding How their social lives are altered due to ibs. I am writing an article for a course I am taking and could sure use your help. E-mail me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

hii'm 14, and have suffered from ibs for a few years. I have yet to find something that helps me, but i can try to awnser some of your questions as i have also had my social life affected by ibs.if you want to ask me some questions you can e-mail me at w_w_j_d_11###hotmail.comthanks


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

hiim 14 as well and my mother and i both suffer from IBS- i have yet to be diagnosed fully but we are pretty sure that i have IBS. im very open to helping you with any questions that you have. most likely i will be able to answer. private message me or reply back on this little section of posts. thanks


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Kazzy3...I'm so sorry for your son's problem. I'd be more than happy to help if I can. Though I am now 32, I developed IBS (as well as another illness) when I was 14. So, I not only know what it's like to deal with this disease at 14 -- but at every age up until now. Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## BigmadfrogUCSC (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey,I am 19 and I woudl be willing to give you an idea what college is like for a guy with IBS. or anwser anyother questions you have.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I'm 16,Going on 17. If I can help any, I'd love to.


----------

